

What IDE should I use? - msutyler

Hi Guys,<p>New to the forum and fairly new to hacking. I&#x27;ve taught myself basic HTML, CSS, PHP and Javascript. I would like to start creating some project I have floating in my head for practice and possibly for some startup ideas. Just wanted some seasoned vet&#x27;s opinions on what IDE is the best for beginners that provides a one-stop-shop.<p>Thanks.
======
gravypod
I'v always used eclipse. There are plugins for every task you would want to
do.

[http://www.eclipse.org/pdt/](http://www.eclipse.org/pdt/)
[http://www.eclipse.org/cdt/](http://www.eclipse.org/cdt/)
[http://eclipsefp.github.io/](http://eclipsefp.github.io/)

------
tonteldoos
I've used NetBeans, Eclipse, vi and Jetbrains' offerings (Rubymine, PhpStorm).
For portability of skills, power, and general usability, I'd absolutely
recommend PhpStorm (it includes WebStorm's functionality, plus support for
PHP). It will set you back about $100 (normal license), but absolutely worth
it in my opinion.

------
Mugalon
Depends on your needs (code completion, highlighting, speed). Tell us what you
want to get out of the IDE an we can give better recommondations.

------
joeyspn
If you plan to do webdev... sublime text or webstorm

------
vrssun84
Eclipse

~~~
SamReidHughes
Sorry for downvoting you. It was instinctive, seeing a one-word post on the
noobcomments page. Make another post and I'll vote it up.

